# GX 3300 Ricoh Sublimation Printer



## newbie38 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just purchased a GX3300 sublimation printer. But i'm having having some problems with the printing which is there's some banding horizontal lines problem when i print out the image. I was told by the technician to resolve by adjust paper feed. But it actually worsen as i'm not sure if i adjust the feed number value correctly. i just got it back a little better by adjust the feed value again. I managed to view the resolving banding videos by conde and followed the instructions. It actually works and the banding is somehow rectify. I have some queries as below:

1) Do i continue to rectify the problem by adjusting the paper feed value? Will it help? Okay to adjust a few more times? The print outs colours from paper type: glossy, and paper type: inkjet plain paper are not the same actually. How come? The advised setting is actually inkjet plain paper and also i prefer to use the inkjet plain paper type and rectify the banding problem. Can the banding problems be resolved? 

3) Using paper type: glossy, will it consume more ink? than using paper type: inkjet plain paper. i'm not sure if i should continue to use this setting as i'm afraid the ink will run out very fast.

What shall i do? Hope can kindly advise. Thanks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I don't know the Ricoh's but banding can be caused by nozzle misalignment. Is there an alignment process somewhere in the printer dialog box? Look for that and try it.

Plain paper setting lays down less ink, so any banding, when present, will look worse. You will use more ink in photo settings.

If you *just* got the printer, wait 24 hours or so, then try again. Temperature and humidity changes can affect the volume of ink, causing banding effects. Allow the inks to stabilize in your (hopefully pleasant 72-78 degree) room environment.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Call Conde And tell them to fix the issue. Based on the reports on this forum, perhaps you did not read, your issues start when you open the box and never end.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

GordonM said:


> I don't know the Ricoh's but banding can be caused by nozzle misalignment. Is there an alignment process somewhere in the printer dialog box? Look for that and try it.
> 
> Plain paper setting lays down less ink, so any banding, when present, will look worse. You will use more ink in photo settings.
> 
> If you *just* got the printer, wait 24 hours or so, then try again. Temperature and humidity changes can affect the volume of ink, causing banding effects. Allow the inks to stabilize in your (hopefully pleasant 72-78 degree) room environment.


I would throw some salt over your shoulder as well.


----------



## davej42 (Sep 14, 2007)

They make fine boat anchors


----------

